# Exhaust Modification to 2004



## JOE HORVATH (Oct 26, 2004)

How do you go about getting the rear bumper and exhaust modified to look like the 2005/06 models. Cost?

I have a 2004 and would like to have it done.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

...or buy an '05 valance, if you like that busy look.


----------



## JOE HORVATH (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, but how does your post relate to changing the bumper and exhaust? Your car looks good, with the exhaust exiting on either side would look better.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have the stock 05 exhaust for sale


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This package comes with the front spoiler , side skirts, and rear valence from RKsport.com, click on the picture to visit their website. The cost of the body kit is around $750 and the exhaust mods will be $400 to $1500.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I sell the rear bumper, absorber, and valance as a kit for $525, all you need to do is take the car to a muffler shop and have them split the exhaust and put tips on it that look like the 05's.


----------

